
Ask HN: Linux, too many changes in not many years - iwre0
I learnt linux years ago and now, after managing lots of servers and systems I find out problems about networks and other that I can not resolve in the way I knew.<p>&#x2F;etc&#x2F;resolv &#x2F;etc&#x2F;interfaces, netstat, ifconfig (hey!, I prefer &quot;i a s&quot; over ifconfig though ) ... not working properly and as its supossed ten years now, and 90% google says... is wrong now<p>Every distro linux has his way to manage network.
Last bug in Kde Neon I was using about proxy configuration (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;bugs.kde.org&#x2F;show_bug.cgi?id=410843) took me two hours to fix.<p>So I&#x27;m going to try BSD or something without systemd.<p>Sure I&#x27;m tired and old but I don&#x27;t see advantages win over the problems can occur. It&#x27;s a mess for me now...<p>I like the most updated applications, libreoffice,bash ...and love shortcuts with keybindings<p>for which distro I look?
======
alltakendamned
I understand your frustration, I sometimes have it myself when trying to
figure out something obscure. And this kind of "knowledge rot" is indeed
becoming a huge issue in the main search engines.

Arch Linux provides awesome documentation though. Slackware still follows the
old ways iirc.

For *BSD, I'd personally stick with OpenBSD, but not sure how great you can
expect it to be as a distro.

------
bananicorn
There are some systemd-less distributions like devuan, or what I would
personally recommend, Void Linux[0]. Void has been my daily driver for over a
year now, and it's been lots of fun, while also being rather stable.

Be aware that it is a rolling release distro, much like Arch Linux and it
comes with its drawbacks as well. It uses runit as its init system, which is
easily configured via shell scripts, and certainly won't change in the near
future, because it's feature complete.

Void comes with it's own package manager, "xbps" (X binary package system),
which is used a lot like pacman on Arch Linux. You can even freeze packages if
you don't want to upgrade them.

All in all, I'd recommend it, but be sure to play around with it for a bit
before settling on it. (Oh, and the installer is a lot easier thatn Arch's
too, and there are live CDs with desktop environments pre-installed if that's
your thing)

[0][https://voidlinux.org/](https://voidlinux.org/)

~~~
knopkop_
Alpine Linux may also be a good option if you're looking for something light-
weight.

------
aprdm
What is the big issue with systemd? I would recommend re-learning somethings..
it seems like any distro worth using in production is using systemd or
migrating towards systemd. BSD (which isn't linux) being the exception.

~~~
iwre0
Its not only systemd.

Every DE uses different programs to manage network, so you can not check the
same files in order to fix a problem.

And the last problem I had with systemd was wanting to use port 53... you
cannot because systemd uses it

~~~
placatedmayhem
That sounds like systemd-resolved. You don't have to use it, and it's easily
stopped by normal systemctl commands if you want to use normal libc resolver
behavior.

------
runjake
Things evolve. If you’re looking for something more conservative, try
Slackware Linux, CentOS, or one of the BSDs.

------
diminish
Linux is evolving and diversifying fast. I'm afraid this will be more so in
the future.

------
gtirloni
Fedora, but that uses systemd.

------
rotterdamdev
Works on my machine.

